# Tracked HS828 needs a new transmission... or does it?



## JMM (Aug 19, 2014)

Hello all,

I bought a HS828 from a guy yesterday for $350, but there's a catch - it needs the transmission replaced. The guy gave me two new transmissions with it for free, and said that he just didn't have the time to do the work himself and that's why he was letting it go so cheap. Cool deal.

The reason he said the transmission needed to be swapped, is because the snowblower stops moving forward with it encounters resistance. It starts and drives just fine in forward and reverse, until you hit a hill or something. Then it quits moving.

So today I'm ripping the snowblower apart intending to replace the transmission, and when I come to the gearbox on the right side that actually drives the wheels, I open it up and find a couple of broken gears. I'll link to a picture of what it looks like.

Would a few teeth missing on the gears cause the snowblower to quit driving when it encounters resistance? I already ordered new gears, but should I stop after I replace them, and leave the transmission alone?? I don't want to fix what's not broken.

Thanks!

Here's a link to a picture of the gearbox:

http://i.imgur.com/lL9jz4A.jpg


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I think it is obvious that broken gears can slip and cause something not to move. I would start there and see if that fixes it. Check your owners manual to see if there is suppose to be any shear bolts in the drive system because you would think something else should break before that gearbox. I have read a couple reports of Honda and Yamaha blowers breaking pins in the drive system and causing shafts to spin where they should be turning something.


----------



## tinter (Apr 20, 2014)

Sounds to me like you've got an easy fix. Change the gears, try it out, and you have bonus transmissions. No load on the gears would move, but under pressure it will slip on the broken teeth. Nice fix, awesome price. Let us know how you make out.


----------



## JMM (Aug 19, 2014)

> No load on the gears would move, but under pressure it will slip on the broken teeth.


Thanks, that's exactly what I was figuring, but I wanted to see if somebody else more experienced would come to the same conclusion. Whenever the gears get here, I will swap 'em out and report back!


----------



## JMM (Aug 19, 2014)

Shryp said:


> Check your owners manual to see if there is suppose to be any shear bolts in the drive system because you would think something else should break before that gearbox.


By the way, yes, there is a shear bolt, and I encountered it during my exploration. The thing is in good shape, so what can I say? I guess those gear teeth were weaker.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

That is surprising. I would have figured that it would have been the other way around. 

And looking at the schematic, there is a pin on the shaft #7, behind the gear. Odd that it is not listed as well...










And I would strongly suggest, if you have not already, giving the case and parts a thorough cleaning. The last thing that you want are the broken bits, messing up your repairs.


----------



## JMM (Aug 19, 2014)

Yessir, the pin on Shaft 7 that is unlabeled is the shear pin I was talking about. That pin looks like it just rolled off the manufacturing line... nothing wrong with it at all.

I agree, it is strange. Maybe there was some manufacturing defect in my gears... a crappy batch of metal, or something. **** if I know. All I know is that my problem is hopefully solved, and I'll hopefully have a fully functioning HS828 for $350 plus the $127 that the two new gears cost me from jackssmallengines.com! And two spare transmissions, to boot.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

why didn't you put one of the other tranny's in. and worry about that later?????????


----------



## 94EG8 (Feb 13, 2014)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> why didn't you put one of the other tranny's in. and worry about that later?????????


They really don't normally fail. As a rule the machine will rust out or wear through the bucket/auger housing before the hydrostatic trans fails. I bought an HS11/32 TCD this past spring for the same issue the OP is having for $500. Owner thought it was a bad transmission. Ended up being a gear case issue.


----------



## Apple Guy (Sep 7, 2014)

Jmm,

It looks like the gear case is full of grease, doesn't the gear case have Hypoid gear oil in it?? Like 75W-90, or is it packed with grease?? Do you have any links having to do with this gear case you have found that you can share with us?

What are the gears made out of, cheap investment case (pot metal ) aluminum?

Do you have a micrometer, that you can give use specs on that shear pin? Can you please take a close up picture of the shear pin. That pin is what breaks for some people and many people use cut off drill bits in a "rush" situation to get their blower back up and running. Having the dimensions of the pin from an intact pin would be nice to have before it happens, if it ever happens.
.


Added later: Looking at the gearbox exploded view above I see no seals to speak of. So all you have is rubber sealed bearings holding the grease in. That is why they use grease, primitive gear box design. Bang it out.... make it cheap. Grease and 0 degs F don't mix, even if it is winter grade viscosity.


----------



## 94EG8 (Feb 13, 2014)

Apple Guy said:


> Jmm,
> 
> It looks like the gear case is full of grease, doesn't the gear case have Hypoid gear oil in it?? Like 75W-90, or is it packed with grease?? Do you have any links having to do with this gear case you have found that you can share with us?


It's packed with grease. Part of the problem is no one ever takes the apart to grease them periodically. They simply wait until they fail. Some guys drill and tap the case for grease nipples and that's supposed to work well.



Apple Guy said:


> What are the gears made out of, cheap investment case (pot metal ) aluminum?


Steel from what I recall.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

I would think that you would also need a pop off release valve as well.


----------



## Apple Guy (Sep 7, 2014)

Your kidding me...... How illogical of a design. Is this fully sealed, as meaning will it hold some 75W80 of even 5W30 motor oil with winter grade molybdenum grease mixed in? Are there people posting pics and or links on zerk installs on this gear box? My 928 is 3 years old , now is the time to address this issue.


----------

